# Tour in den HaBes's am Sonntag, den 7.11.05



## ouchylove (3. November 2004)

Hallo,

wer hat Lust am Sonntag in den HaBes eine Tour zu machen? Start um 11:00 Uhr und Dauer so ca. 3-4 Stunden? Ich bin zwar nicht der Held im Touren führen, aber ich denke mit vereinten Kräften würde man das schon hinbekommen 

Gruss,
verena


----------



## bofh_marc (3. November 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat Lust am Sonntag in den HaBes eine Tour zu machen? Start um 11:00 Uhr und Dauer so ca. 3-4 Stunden? Ich bin zwar nicht der Held im Touren führen, aber ich denke mit vereinten Kräften würde man das schon hinbekommen
> 
> ...



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich wohl dabei. Beim Guiden kann ich zur Not auch helfen  

Gruss
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (3. November 2004)

hört sich ok an, bin eventuell dabei, die ersten Punkte sammeln.

Meine 100% Zusage kann ich noch nicht geben, da am WE Hecke schneiden angesagt ist, und sollte es am Samstag nur Regnen, dann bleibt nur noch der Sonntag mit schönen Herbstwetter............

Vielleicht kommt auch noch Willy mit.

IGD


----------



## OBRADY (3. November 2004)

Och Mööönnsschhh...

Da könnte man in der Tat ja mal Punkte mit dem/oder fürs Team sammeln .Ich habe leider keine Zeit.
Euch viel Spaß und verfahrt euch nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Sanz (3. November 2004)

Klasse Idee Verena,

wir sind dabei! 

@Doris: Keine Ausreden!   

Frage an alle: Wie sieht es zusätzlich mit Samstag aus  

Gruß
Andre


----------



## bofh_marc (3. November 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an alle: Wie sieht es zusätzlich mit Samstag aus



Au ja. Bin dabei. Muss ja ein paar Punkte fuer den Winterpokal sammeln.


----------



## Smash (3. November 2004)

Moin!
Wird der Termin noch als LMB veröffentlicht? 
Gruß, Smash


----------



## JanV (3. November 2004)

Bin dabei! Wo starten wir?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Bischi (4. November 2004)

Ich hör´ hier immer nur Winterpokal    

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Deleted 27760 (4. November 2004)

Prima Idee, wenn ich bis Samstag vom Job zurück bin , 
bin ich dabei,
wo ist der Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Rabbit (4. November 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hör´ hier immer nur Winterpokal


Genau *DAS* hält mich momentan auch von einer eventuellen Teilnahme ab 
Heiße ich Jan Ullrich?

Bei gutem Wetter werde ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht parallel noch 'ne _Kaffeefahrt_  für die Spaßbiker anbiete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (4. November 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Genau *DAS* hält mich momentan auch von einer eventuellen Teilnahme ab
> Heiße ich Jan Ullrich?
> 
> Bei gutem Wetter werde ich mir überlegen, ob ich nicht parallel noch 'ne _Kaffeefahrt_  für die Spaßbiker anbiete


Mensch Harry - du hast dich ja noch nicht einmal INFORMIERT...   

Es geht beim WP um die gefahrene ZEIT - das heißt, wer ganz gemütlich stundenlang in der Gegend rumgondelt bekommt doppelt so viele Punkte wie jemand, der dieselbe Strecke mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit in der halben Zeit zurücklegt!


----------



## ouchylove (4. November 2004)

Hallo allesamt,

lasst uns doch bitte an dem Parkplatz bei der Autobahn starten (auch bekannt als Harrys Lieblingsparkplatz). Hat jemand die genaue Bezeichnung, dann trage ich die Tour im LMB ein ...

@ Harry: Komm doch mit; Geschwindigkeit würd ich mal mit Mittel anführen und wenn du dich bereit erklärst die Tour zu führen, kannst du das auch selber bestimmen  

Gruss,
verena


----------



## ouchylove (4. November 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an alle: Wie sieht es zusätzlich mit Samstag aus



Dieser Samstag sieht schlecht aus ... könnte ich nur kurzfristig entscheiden, aber wenn ihr fahrt lass es mich wissen ... aber ab nächste Woche wieder sehr gerne ...

Gruss,
Verena


----------



## Alan (4. November 2004)

Wäre Sonntag eventuell auch dabei. Nochmal eine gemeinsame Tour, bevor ich mich in die IBC-Winterpause verabschiede...  11 Uhr passt zwar nicht zu 100%, ist aber machbar. 

Bis denn, 

D.


----------



## Silvi (4. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,  

also Samstag ist auch im Programm. Zumal sich ein oder sogar mehrere   Spione  in Sachen Teammitglieder für den Winterpokal untergemogelt haben.

@Harry: Das wird schon nicht so schlimm werden.  

Silvi


----------



## ouchylove (4. November 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> ... also Samstag ist auch im Programm ...




Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?

Fragt sich,
verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (4. November 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort?
> 
> Fragt sich,
> verena



Das klingt doch gut, aber pssssssssst nicht so laut!!  

Silvi


----------



## OBRADY (4. November 2004)

Na Mädels...
Da ist endlich mal biketechnisch was los , und ich hab keine Zeit.

Ich wünsche Euch viel spaß und fährt schööööönnn lange.Denkt an unser Punktekonto!!
Auch bitte Freitag nicht vergessen!!

Grüße an alle
Anja


----------



## Janny (4. November 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt doch gut, aber pssssssssst nicht so laut!!
> 
> Silvi




Ihr seid ja gemein. Ich wär' ja auch gern am Samstag mitgefahren, aber wenn Ihr lieber unter Euch sein wollt.  
Dann fahr' ich eben allein. Und wenn ich dann hinfall' und nicht aufstehen kann und ganz allein im dunklen Wald erfriere, dann trage ich Euch das auch nicht nach. Räumt bitte nur meine Gebeine weg, bevor die Wildschweine sie im ganzen Wald verteilen. Nicht, dass sich noch ein argloser Wanderer erschrickt.


----------



## Silvi (4. November 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid ja gemein. Ich wär' ja auch gern am Samstag mitgefahren, aber wenn Ihr lieber unter Euch sein wollt.
> Dann fahr' ich eben allein. Und wenn ich dann hinfall' und nicht aufstehen kann und ganz allein im dunklen Wald erfriere, dann trage ich Euch das auch nicht nach. Räumt bitte nur meine Gebeine weg, bevor die Wildschweine sie im ganzen Wald verteilen. Nicht, dass sich noch ein argloser Wanderer erschrickt.



"Heulsuse"  

Das ist doch nur weil sich Spione aus den anderen Teams eingeschlichen haben!! 

Damit sich aber nun wirklich keine/r auf den Schlips getreten fühlt: Treffpunkt am Samstag genauso wie am Sonntag.

11 Uhr,Waldparkplatz Ehestorfer Weg.


----------



## Putcho (4. November 2004)

Ich bin dabei .......
Smash auch ,,,,,,,
Wenn ihr nicht kommt wir starten alllerdings mit schlechter Ortskenntnis um 11:00 Uhr, Ehesdorfwefrweg...
Gibts auch noch einen Eintrag als LMB
Putcho


----------



## jab (5. November 2004)

Moin allerseits,

trägt noch irgendwer die Touren ein, damit man eine Idee hat, wieviele Leute kommen werden (und man weiß, auf wen man warten sollte)?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Th.S16 (5. November 2004)

Ahoi !
Mal für die ganz doofen aus S-H. Wie find ich den Start    War nämlich noch nie da.....  
Komme aus Richtung Norden von der A7.

Gruss


----------



## Silvi (5. November 2004)

Th.S16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi !
> Mal für die ganz doofen aus S-H. Wie find ich den Start    War nämlich noch nie da.....
> Komme aus Richtung Norden von der A7.
> 
> Gruss



Wollen doch mal sehen, ob Du den Parkplatz mittels dieser Beschreibung findest:

A7 Richtung Süden (war wohl eh schon klar   )
- Abfahrt Hamburg-Marmstorf
- an der Ausfahrt rechts
- dann geradeaus über die Kreuzung
- erste Möglichkeit rechts. Dieser Strasse folgen, nach ca. 1 km wirst Du dann auf der linken Seite den besagten Parkplatz vorfinden.

Also bis morgen.
Silvi


----------



## Silvi (5. November 2004)

jab schrieb:
			
		

> Moin allerseits,
> 
> trägt noch irgendwer die Touren ein, damit man eine Idee hat, wieviele Leute kommen werden (und man weiß, auf wen man warten sollte)?
> 
> Grüße, Jan



Guckst Du LMB?!

Silvi


----------



## Smash (5. November 2004)

... und was ist nun mit Sonntach morjens um Elf?
Unter LMB steht bisher nur der Samstag...

Mit oder ohne LMB werden Putcho und ich am Ehestorfer Weg am Sonntag um 11Uhr starten.

Gruß, Smash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ouchylove (5. November 2004)

Smash schrieb:
			
		

> ... und was ist nun mit Sonntach morjens um Elf?
> Unter LMB steht bisher nur der Samstag...
> 
> Mit oder ohne LMB werden Putcho und ich am Ehestorfer Weg am Sonntag um 11Uhr starten.
> ...



Sorry, ist eingetragen ...

Gruss,
verena


----------



## Th.S16 (5. November 2004)

Moin !
Danke für die Wegbeschreibung. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich den Treffpunkt
nicht finden würde !
Kann aber nur am Sonntag.
Machs aber vom Wetter abhängig , normal.....
Bin immer überpünktlich; sollte ich nicht um 10.45 da sein, fahrt ohne mich los.

Gruss


----------



## Silvi (6. November 2004)

Moin, moin,

hoffentlich erreicht Euch diese Nachricht noch rechtzeitig....

Hier im Süden siehts düster aus, es regnet ziemlich doll. Ich habe mich daher schon von der Tour abgemeldet. Ich weiss, ist nicht gerade die feine englische Art, aber wir sind hier ja auch in Hamburg!  

Aber: Ich habe mich nur abgemeldet, die Tour als solche steht noch und vielleicht hat Alan mit seinen Ortskenntnissen Lust die Tour zu übernehmen?

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter morgen besser.

Silvi


----------



## Janny (6. November 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> "Heulsuse"
> 
> Und nicht nur das. Eine Heulsuse aus Zucker. Bei dem Wetter fahre ich heute nicht. Jedenfalls nicht im Wald. Will ja keine Erkältung kriegen. Oder mein Fahrrad schmutzig machen.


----------



## Alan (6. November 2004)

Morgens, 

werde gegen 11 am Parkplatz sein, momentan ist's trocken und im Wald ist es  eh nicht so schlimm. 

Ansonsten bis morgen. Komme mit Verstärkung.  

Gruß

D.


----------

